# Red Bull Kleidung



## bikeman_zecke (17. September 2006)

Weiss einer von Euch wo man diese Red Bull Kleidung bekommt die die in den Videos immer tragen? Ich suche besonders die Caps mit dem flachen Schirm (New Era) und Beanies auf denen das das Red Bull Logo komplett drauf is. Wär toll wenn jemand dazu n paar infos hätte.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (17. September 2006)

Meistens handelt es sich bei den Klamotten um Promobekleidung und ist im Handel so selten bis garnicht zu finden.
Aber vielleicht hast du ja Glück und du findest evtl. was beim grossen E... ?

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeman_zecke (17. September 2006)

hm ja da war ich auch schon n paar mal hab aber bis au sachen aus der formel 1 kollektion nix gesehn.


----------



## z-martin (17. September 2006)

hi, schau mal bei rose.de


----------



## hudriwudri (17. September 2006)

Die Sachen gibt es praktisch gar nicht zu kaufen.
Das geht soweit dass Red Bull nicht mal Schirme für Events usw. verleiht, weil die weiterverscherbelt würden.
Das ist alles Werbetaktik. Heiß begehrt das Zeug(wie man bei dir sieht) aber schwer zu bekommen.
Also wenn du was bekommst sei stolz und hüte es


----------



## Bonzai1982 (17. September 2006)

> hi, schau mal bei rose.de


Er meint sicher Klamotten dieser Firma ....







nicht die der Hausmarke vom Roseversand ....


@hudriwudri: Mein Reden ....


Alex


----------



## z-martin (17. September 2006)

ah, sorry   im prinzip logisch


----------



## bikeman_zecke (18. September 2006)

verdammt. ich sollte mal versuchen n paar Teamfahrer zu kontaktieren. will sone mütze haben


----------



## hypnosis (18. September 2006)

bikeman_zecke schrieb:


> verdammt. ich sollte mal versuchen n paar Teamfahrer zu kontaktieren. will sone mütze haben



klar und die werden dir eine schenken warscheinlich wirst du ne ganze stange Kleider für umme bekommen; und morgen ist Weihnachten


----------



## bikeman_zecke (18. September 2006)

:-D wär schön...


----------



## norman (18. September 2006)

oder du bist so gut das du von den gesponsert wirst dann bekommste net nur die mütze die du haben willöst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeman_zecke (19. September 2006)

bis dahin is es noch ein weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeiter weg...


----------



## H4deS (19. September 2006)

Hi , schau mal hier unter kini collection 
http://www.ktm-sommer.de/Seiten_07/f_zub_heq_07.html
ich weiß zwar nicht ob da sone Mütz dabei ist wie du sie gern hättest aber mit Red Bull gibts da auch ein paar sachen .
Vielleicht ist ja was für dich dabei .

Gruß Christian


----------



## bikeman_zecke (19. September 2006)

Nich ganz aber trotzdem danke. Jetzt weiss ich wo ich sachen bestelle wenn ich endlich mal meine Karre hab!


----------



## neweraredbull (9. Januar 2010)

hi leute
verkaufe neue originale new era red bull caps
bei interesse an 

[email protected]


----------

